# Anyone decorated their car for Xmas?



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey all here's my dash to start things off!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I put up a sock hoping to get some tips in it, 0 so far for the past 2 weeks some smart passenger told me I have to put gifts for passengers in it  I swear some people crack me up


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Fill it with sweets and bottled water for the pax! Give them presents for gracing your car with a minimum fare!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I wish I could say this was my Escape Hybrid, but its not. I'd be afraid lights would interfere with going through a car wash.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have my battery light strings inside my car threadedthrough the egress handles.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

I get a candle ring instead of wreath, and zip tie it to my grill.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I hung a few candy canes on the rear seat pockets. I also wear a Santa hat to throw some humor into the mix.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

This is what I've got this year!


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> I hung a few candy canes on the rear seat pockets. I also wear a Santa hat to throw some humor into the mix.


I had a Christmas decorated candle ring on my grill, but someone absconded with it last night!


----------

